# Harfleet



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the first of two,the other being HARFLEUR,completed 1973/74 by Scotstoun Marine,the former Charles Connell yard in Glasgow.They were both for J&C Harrison in London.
Later sold she was renamed ANTACUS and in 1984 foundered on a voyage from Antwerp to New Orleans.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes she departing from Bremerhaven and sank north of Azores july 16 1984,
her 19-man crew was safely rescued from two lifeboats. The ANTACUS had a
hull and machineryo $10m.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> Yes she departing from Bremerhaven and sank north of Azores july 16 1984,
> her 19-man crew was safely rescued from two lifeboats. The ANTACUS had a
> hull and machineryo $10m.


Thanks indeed for that.Did not know the exact date.Glad her crew were rescued.


----------



## magicred (Dec 14, 2009)

I sailed on the Harfleur on her maiden voyage from Glasgow.I done a 11 months on her.We used to do Vancouver Island to Japan with timber.We also used to do the Aussie Coast then Come back to The States,usually around the West Coast.Coos Bay or Seattle.What A great ship.


----------

